# Cryptocoryne cordata 'Rosanervig'



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

So this Cryptocoryne cordata 'Rosanervig' come from thailand? The line is so unique. Anyone try growing it emmerse? anyone has anything ot share about this crypt...

ƒNƒŠƒvƒgƒRƒŠƒl�@ƒRƒ‹ƒ_�[ƒ^ �gƒ�ƒUƒGƒlƒ‹ƒrƒX�h


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm slowly getting this one established submersed. I'll post some pictures when it looks better.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Is it much harder to propagate than plain old cordata?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

IanIwane imported a few earlier this year. In AquaSoil it propagated pretty rapidly for him. I've gotten a couple of plants from him, but neither of us have gotten them to display the pink veining yet.

A certain "plantbrain" indicated to us that the pink veining was a product of growing it in very low light levels.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The pink veining is the result of a virus in the original plant, as is Hygrophila polysperma "Sunset"


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

dennis said:


> The pink veining is the result of a virus in the original plant, as is Hygrophila polysperma "Sunset"


So does this mean that the veining is not dependent on environmental factors? If that's the case should there be concern that what we have is not the 'Rosanervig' varient?


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

I suspect I have this plant (its either this or its cordata griffith "pink veined")growing submersed.

I grow mine under very high light (about 2watts per litre!) and I have the read veines showing, but not as red as I've seen in some photos.

Could all of you that have this plant please post some pics to:

a) help me ID my plant and 

b) show the others viewing this thread how read the viens are, and what light conditions (and any nitrogen dosing) pH etc.

I will try to get a good shot and post it soon.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

> The pink veining is the result of a virus in the original plant, as is Hygrophila polysperma "Sunset"


That's a possibility (among others). Contrary to the Hygrophila example, no transfection to any other crypt has been reported so far though. You'd need to amplify a plant virus sequence from 'Rosanervig' to make me more fond of your hypothesis...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Kai Witte said:


> That's a possibility (among others). Contrary to the Hygrophila example, no transfection to any other crypt has been reported so far though. You'd need to amplify a plant virus sequence from 'Rosanervig' to make me more fond of your hypothesis...


Sorry, I guess I should have been less general... It was my understanding, through various readings, that the pink veining was the result of a virus.

If the original that Rosanervig found was due to a virus, how could other descendants of that plant have the veining without either the virus or an altered genetic due to the original virus? I don't know much about this, so read that as a question asked in curiosity and not an argument.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I misspoke earlier. It was low nitrates that 'plaintbrain' mentioned being a big factor to the pink veining.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=109368&postcount=40


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

the veins are always there regardless of light levels, nitrate levels, micro levels, water levels, levels of neglect...

I have it submersed and emersed. the plant looks exactly the same in both conditions. 

You can tweak the color of the veins with micros and phosphate. Low nutrients yield whiter veining... the more nutrients, the pinker it gets. 

the moral of the story... if it gots no veins, its not "rosaenervig"


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Aaron, mind posting a pic of yours, both emersed and submerged?


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

i've posted pics of this plant in past threads, but i can put some updated emersed ones for you. For really childish, silly reasons, I can't put up new shots of submersed ones though. sorry!


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Here's the C. cordata 'rosanervig'. Over 20 plants and this is the first sign of the pink veining in the leaf.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Wow. That looks familiar. Am I famous now?  

Now if the one in the 120 will only follow suit.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

here is mine, picture taken today.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice! I have a clone from you right?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, that makes me feel better too. I got one from Ian also.  I may move mine to emersed setup. It's not doing much in my tank at the moment.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

yup you both have clones of my plant. There is a second plant starting to show the same pattern, hope all my plants look that way.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

No worries guys. Mine hasn't shown any signs of the veining up to this day.


----------

